# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Octoplus JTAG PRO v.1.4.7 is out! New models added!      Added support for Samsung SM-J710FN, Sa

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa PRO v.1.4.7 is out! New models added!  Added  support for Samsung SM-J710FN, Samsung SM-G600FY, Samsung SM-P555,  Samsung GT-P3100, Samsung SM-T211, Samsung SM-T285, Samsung SM-T285YD,  Samsung SM-T331, Samsung SM-T377P, Samsung SM-T535, Samsung SM-T555,  Lenovo P700i via eMMC and support for Huawei Y560-l01 via USB. 
Some adjustments and improvements were made. 
Uploaded new “Live logs” into the Support Area.   Medusa PRO v.1.4.7 Release Notes:  - Added support for the following models via eMMC:  *Samsung SM-J710FN - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-G600FY - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-P555 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung GT-P3100 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-T211 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-T285 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-T285YD - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-T331 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-T377P - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-T535 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-T555 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Lenovo P700i - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. help-mi)**  
- Added support for the following models via USB:  *Huawei Y560-l01 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. rebainoor)**  * SFR files created by users are uploaded into “USER UPLOADED SRF” folder of the Support Area.  
- Added operations progress bar (for main window operations) on PC task bar 
- Improved writing of system partition/data in Samsung Factory Repair operation (thanks to Mr. andrei_d1978) 
- Improvements in Download Manager - added possibility to select and download all files from the Support Area 
- Improved Reset FRP operation for connected via eMMC Qualcomm CPUs-based devices 
- Fixed issue of check boxes blinking in interface selection 
- Fixed issue of Software hangup/crashing after write error arising in Smart/Factory Repair operation 
- Uploaded new “Live logs” into the Support Area 
 - All pinouts and repair procedures are described in the manual ("Help" button in the software)   *Medusa - Ultimate Breakthrough in the Phone Repair!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

